#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Mediterranean College: Έκπτωση 25% και δώρο ένα tablet για εγγρσφές έως 15.06.2015

## Mediterranean College

*
Σπούδασε σε ένα από τα
καλύτερα Πανεπιστήμια της Μ. Βρετανίας
και εξασφάλισε 25% για early registration
και έναν υπολογιστή αφής (tablet)

Για εσένα που θέλεις να σπουδάσεις, να αποκτήσεις ένα αναγνωρισμένο 
πτυχίο, να κάνεις το μεταπτυχιακό σου και να διεκδικήσεις μια σημαντική 
επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία στον τομέα του ενδιαφέροντός σου.*
 
*Το Mediterranean College είναι η  πλέον αξιόπιστη επιλογή σου γιατί:*
*Τα προγράμματα του είναι αναγνωρισμένα* και οδηγούν στην απόκτηση τίτλων, ισοδύναμων  επαγγελματικά με εκείνων των δημοσίων ΑΕΙ.Σύμφωνα με την πανεπιστημιακή κατάταξη του Guardian (2015),* στους Τομείς Σπουδών Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων,* *Marketing**, Παιδαγωγικών Σπουδών και  Μηχανικών*– και με άξονα τα Βρετανικά Πανεπιστήμια που εκπροσωπούνται στην Ελλάδα- το Mediterranean College κατέχει την πρώτη θέση Πανελλαδικά.*Παρέχει δυνατότητα γρήγορης προσαρμογής στη γλώσσα διδασκαλίας*.*Το διδακτικό του προσωπικό είναι  εγκεκριμένο* (accredited lecturers) *από το* *University* *of* *Derby**Διαθέτει σύγχρονες υποδομές και άρτια οργανωμένες υπηρεσίες* υποστήριξης φοιτητών*Αναπτύσσει ένα δραστικό πλάνο απασχολησιμότητας* επικεντρωμένο στο σήμερα και στις ανάγκες των σπουδαστών του.*Αποτελείται από 6 Σχολές και προσφέρει 16 πρόσφατα ανανεωμένα Προπτυχιακά(Bachelor’s) και Μεταπτυχιακά (Master’s) προγράμματα** σπουδών στους τομείς της Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων, της Πληροφορικής, της Ψυχολογίας, των Παιδαγωγικών, της Μηχανολογίας. 
*Επικοινώνησε σήμερα για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:*
*Mediterranean College*
Aθήνα: Πατησίων 107 & Πελλήνης 8, τηλ.: 210 8899600
Θεσσαλονίκη: Εγνατία 2-4, τηλ.: 2310 287779
www.medcollege.edu.gr
info@medcollege.edu.gr
 
*Ενημερώσου* *για τα προγράμματα και τις υπηρεσίες του 
Mediterranean College* *και εξασφάλισε 25% έκπτωση και δώρο 
έναν υπολογιστή αφής (**tablet**)*
*για* *early* *registrations**.*
 
**Προπτυχιακά(**Bachelor**’**s**) και Μεταπτυχιακά (**Master**’**s**) προγράμματα:**

1. Σχολή Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων*
BA (Hons) Business Studies (Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων)BA (Hons) Business (Marketing) (Διοίκηση και Μάρκετινγκ)MBA (ελληνόφωνο ή αγγλόφωνο)MSc Marketing Management 
*2. Σχολή Πληροφορικής:*  
BSc (Hons) Computer Science (Επιστήμη Πληροφορικής)BSc (Hons) Networks and Security (Δίκτυα και Ασφάλεια)MSc Advanced Computer Networks 
*3. Σχολή Ψυχολογίας* 
BSc (Hons) Applied Psychology  (Εφαρμοσμένη Ψυχολογία)MSc Adult Cognitive Behavioural PsychotherapyMSc Integrative Counselling and Psychotherapy 
*4. Σχολή* *Παιδαγωγικών* 
BA (Hons) Early Childhood Studies (Παιδαγωγικά)MA Education Special Educational  Needs and Disabilities(Ειδική Αγωγή)MA Education:Leadership and Management(Διοίκηση Εκπαιδευτικών Μονάδων) 
*5. Σχολή* *Μηχανικών* 
BSc (Hons) Mechanical Engineering (Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών)BSc (Hons) Civil Engineering and Construction (Πολιτικών Μηχανικών). 
*6. Σχολή Τουρισμού και Φιλοξενίας*  
BA(Hons) Culinary Arts  (*Το ΝΕΟ και ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΑΚΟ πρόγραμμα στην Ελλάδα στις Επιστήμες του Επισιτισμού*)

----------

